# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  groceries in Treasure Beach?

## jodake

Hi. I will be arriving in TB in a couple of weeks. Staying in a place with kitchenette. Are there any nearby grocers in TB? How about off sale beer or rum?
Thanks in advance for any info!

----------


## Chrispy

there is but best to load up on all and cash in Black River, IMO. Nice grocery store there and street market is easy to use.

----------


## TAH

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...each-Groceries

----------


## limeex2

There is a nice grocery store and a liqueur store up by the police station.

----------

